# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  خواتم تركية للمصمم sevan Bicakci

## دموع الغصون

**

خاتم غريب بشكل غير تقليدى بشكل وجه رجل, ومزين بالفصوص الألماس البيضاء اللون بشكل مميز, ويصلح لجميع النساء بالسهرات


خاتم مميز من الذهب الأصفر والأبيض ومزين بكتابات الخط العربى وشكل طائر وفصوص الألماس المميزة, ويصلح للسهرات


خاتم أنيق باللون الرمادى الداكن بشكل طائر مميز, ويصلح لجميع النساء لجميع الأوقات



خاتم جذاب باللون النحاسى المأكسد, ومزين بفصوص الألماس وشكل المساجد التركية, ويصلح لجميع النساء بالسهرات


خاتم ملون باللون (الأسود, الذهبى, البرتقالى والأصفر) ومزين بالفصوص الجذابة, ويصلح لجميع النساء بالسهرات


خاتم من الذهب الأصفر ومزين بفصوص الألماس الأبيض الرقيقة, ويصلح الخاتم للنساء بالسهرات


خاتم من الذهب الأحمر مزين بفصوص الألماس باللون (الأبيض, الأخضر, الفوشيا, الأسود والعسلى) ويصلح للنساء بالسهرات

----------


## محمد العزام

خاتم مميز من الذهب الأصفر والأبيض ومزين بكتابات الخط العربى وشكل طائر وفصوص الألماس المميزة, ويصلح للسهرات




شايف هاد احلى واحد فيهم 
والا شو رايكم ياصبايا

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكور محمد على المرور 
اختيار جميل لكن بنظري مو أحلى واحد 
لكل خاتم منهم لوحة خاصة و إبداع خاص 
انا حبيت هاد

----------


## محمد العزام

هو زي ماحكيتي لكل واحد لوحة خاصة .... هو انا بدي اطلع مع الصبايا براس   شغلهم وهم اعرف فيه  ..... خلص مشيها دموع هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا محمد بالعكس اختيارك كتير حلو ودائماً لشباب بكون نظره خاصة للاكسسوارات .. ومميزة عن غيرهم 
بشكرك كتير على التعليق الجميل وخلص مشيتها ولا يهمك

----------


## ملكه الاحساس



----------


## sajoo

خواتم روووووووووووووعة 
يسلمو

----------


## بسمه

كتير حلوين رائعين 
انا رايي متل محمد حبيت اختيارو حلو  :Cgiving:

----------


## إن الله يراك

يا الله شووووووو حلوووووو نفسي بخاتم مثله عنجد نفسي

----------


## مادلين

خاتم من الذهب الأحمر مزين بفصوص الألماس باللون (الأبيض, الأخضر, الفوشيا, الأسود والعسلى) ويصلح للنساء بالسهرات

----------


## (dodo)

حلوين الخواتم 
وشكلهم غريب 
مشكورة

----------


## &روان&

كتييييييييييييييييييييييير 
حلويييييييييين

----------


## دموع الغصون

*" ملكة الاحساس " زوئك كتير حلو واختيار مميز 

الله يسلمك " ساجو " 

انبسطت كتير بتواجدك " بسمه " اختيار جميل و هي جمعنا صوتين لهالخاتم 

ياعين عليكِ " ان الله يراك " لازم تخلي زوجك يجبلك ياه هدية قومتك بالسلامه .. و إن شاء الله تجيبي أحلى بيبي 

زوئك حلو " مادلين " 

مرورك الأحلى " دودو "

حلاوة عيونك " روان "*

----------


## shams spring

جلوين كتير دموووع 
هاد عجبني

----------


## دموع الغصون

يحلي ايامك شموس 

جد زوئك حلو

----------


## rand yanal

2e0b4ab7-7220-406a-8d10-c6757fce5149.jpg



لا تعليق جدا راااائع ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

اختيار جميل رند 
أشكركِ على المرور

----------

